

Show HN: I wrote a book about getting started pentesting (50% off for HN'ers) - Netsec
https://leanpub.com/bughuntaquickstartguidetopenetrationtesting/c/wgHzufHgE8cb

======
Netsec
Hi all. I wrote a book introducing the fundamentals of web application
penetration testing, expressed in language I hope is friendly to coding
hobbyists and beginners. I've written a few walkthroughs for basic
vulnerabilities and plan to build it out with more vulnerabilities, tools, and
extra resources (scripts, payload lists, etc).

I'd also like to offer all HNers half off. If you're curious and would like to
get a taste of some of the content, visit
[http://bughunting.guide](http://bughunting.guide)

Thanks HN!

------
itl12
What is your background?

Have you found bugs for large companies? How many?

:)

~~~
dorfsmay
Same here, I'd like to understand a bit more about your background.

Also, is the book specific to the web attack only or does it look at the whole
environment (ssh, keys in the git repos etc...?)?

Is it focussed on js only, or holes in other language/framework as well?

Thanks.

